# I wanna join the 1g per watt club!



## MrNorCal (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, I know I'm asking a lot, but I need a high yielding, potent strain that flowers in 60 days or less. I wanna join the 1 gram per watt club, lol. So far my choice is AK47 by Nirvana. But if anybody has achieved 1g per watt with something else, please list with about what your yield was please. Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think we all wld like to join this club...


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

:huh: I wanna membersip!


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 1, 2010)

Made my own cross - NYCD and Green Spiret. (Called KD) The herb was solid but not my best. I yeilding my best ever production per plant and per cycle with this strain. 

Within a multi light grow I avg 1.43 gpw. 100% organic.

I flowered 4 mothers out and hit around .76 under a 1000 watt. also organic.

It was long before I joined the world of public forums - I used to believe photos were simply proof of illegal activity.

Just for the record however. Throughout the years, my avg is well below 1 gpw


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

I want in!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 1, 2010)

If it were so easy to get into this club everyone growing would be using multiple 1000's....


----------



## MrNorCal (Jan 1, 2010)

I know it wont be easy, I just wanna start out with genetics that will put me down the right path. Oh and I must correct myself, I was leaning towards AK47 by Serious Seeds, not Nirvana. Nirvana has the AK48 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Not easy ? I say dang near impossible but then again i was told i couldn't do what i'm doing now so....Go fer it! Don't be surprised if you don't get your goal but if your real serious and wanna make a go of it....maybe look into Kiwi seeds 2 pounder. A plan't capable of a pound or better indoors and 2 or more outdoors. Might be the genetics your looking fer. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

I have done the AK 47 and gotten around.75 per watt, it is a good yeilding plant.  I'm doing a ak47/cinderella 99 hybrid right now, and I will be happy if I get that .75 per watt again....good luck to you!

Alot of it depends on how long you let it veg, the ones I'm running right now vegged for a little over 8 weeks, and they are in 5gl containers, the bigger the root mass the bigger the yeild.  There are alot of variables that go into getting bigger yeilds.


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah i will be bumping my pot size up next grow...


----------



## ishnish (Jan 2, 2010)

:watchplant:


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Jan 8, 2010)

Who wouldnt want in? But I for one am not sacraficing quality

Best Wishes 
"P"


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah i want in. I had the AK47 from Nirvana. pics below. I had height issues, so could only veg to 3ft. Did well for only 3ft. Changing over to dwc under same multiple 1k's. Veg for 8 weeks. I think with a longer veg time and no height restrictions, it is def doable. Gl bro


----------



## MrNorCal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Chef


----------



## ishnish (Jan 8, 2010)

is this one gram per watt being measured wet or dry?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2010)

dry. bone too


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

DynaGlideGuy said:
			
		

> Who wouldnt want in? But I for one am not sacraficing quality
> 
> Best Wishes
> "P"


 

Yeah isn't it funny that all of the most potent strains are not the big yeilders...whats up with that, I guess the pot gods don't want to give us too much of a good thing.


----------



## imburne (Jan 12, 2010)

Letting your plants grow slightly larger in Veg is the simplest solution to this matter without increasing number of plants or anything really. You can also supercrop, top, FIMM, lollypop to get more yield out of one plant.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 12, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Yeah isn't it funny that all of the most potent strains are not the big yeilders...whats up with that, I guess the pot gods don't want to give us too much of a good thing.



In the words of someone,"It has been ever thus"   

DD


----------



## 420benny (Jan 23, 2010)

What about G13's White Widow? She was my most potent last year outdoors and the yield was good at 650, for one girl in a wine barrel cut in half. Haven't tried her inside yet. My room is coming along nicely. Won't be long.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

Benny thats a nice haul!  I think you will find it hard to replicate indoors though...there is no substitute for good old sunshine!  My Afghani #1 will pule 4x as much outside as it will inside under artificial light.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

Make it 10k lumens per sq ft, LF  Also bumping a bit, cause it reminds me how bad I want to get there.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

you don't have anything going???  What did you do shut down after the AK, haze grow?  no clones to move in?  Remodel??? he heh he...as soon as mine are done I got 10 16" clones to move in...another 8-9 weeks, and bam...then my blueberry jam will be ready to go...I'm not shuting down until summer...lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 4, 2010)

Building new house, it's only about a hour south, but I don't want to travel with clones. So everything is tore down, bleached and ready for new home. Only thing I completely forgot was to mark all the bulbs. Some came at diff times. So have to get light meter. No biggie. We have enough smoke to last till August anyhow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

Righ on man!  I was wrong the other day when I said I was pushing 7,000 lumens/sq ft, if my bulbs were all fresh I'd have just under 9,000...so I'm ordering some new bulbs for my clones...I know my 400 is getting old, and the 600 was said to be new when I bought it, but I'm starting to believe the guy was feeding me a sales pitch, because my 400 looks alot brighter...so I'm just placeing an order with 1000 bulbs.  Congrats on the new build!!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a plant going now thats going to be about 2g per watt. But Im growing a Auto beside a window and a 20w bulb. Soo. I cheatin.

Rud Indica from Sensi I think will do it. Grew that many many years back. Buds were so big on that little plant I had to prop the branches up with sticks to keep them from breaking or laying on the ground.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 4, 2010)

2g???? Man, I cannot even imagine. My room would be a giant ball of yarn everywhere.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 4, 2010)

Well its 20w. Im expecting around 40g lol. 
Just an 19inch tall auto. Not so impressive really. :laugh:


----------

